# hello!!



## sassy (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi I am a newbie,"waves hello everyone"
I have joined in hope of somenone pointing me in the right direction in offering a home to some mice.
I live in Devon UK,and have always kept rodents,I currently keep rats and a hamster (syrian) as pets , I have always loved mice and have only very recently started to research their needs and diet etc in hope of keeping some,and some of your photos on here have made me even more "mouse broody"!!
The trouble I am having is finding any located anywhere near me,no breeders, no rescues,and no private rehomings,and as I have been lurking for a while I thought I may ask if anyone can help,please?
Hope someone can help.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi sassy! I`m in the same position right now, looking for a couple of females as companions for my lone female Rosie. No luck so far. 

Welcome and hope you manage to find some mice soon. They are wonderful wee pets. x


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi sassy, and welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome. I can't help with breeders in your area but it might be worth trying Mickelmarsh Mouse in Bristol if you'd be interested in adopting some rescue mice.

http://mickelmarshmouse.piczo.com/?cr=3


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

hi


----------

